# Revamping my site..



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

I going to have my site redone. Please have a look tell me what you think can be improved. I know its just a basic layout that is why I'm looking to have it revamped. Thanks in advance for taking the time to help.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Might be a better idea to post up what your new site will look like and then we have something to go by to give you some feedback. 

Or are you keeping this one and just changing some words around?

Pat


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

I am going for a total revamp thanks for the suggestion. 

I had a quick look @ your site I like the lay out and the EPA cert with an explanation of the new rules. That is what I have been doing all day looking at all kinds of sites for ideas not just PC sites. Thanks again.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Your site reminds me of Mikes - http://www.woodland-painting.com/

Must be the same template or something - Even though his site does not look the greatest, he kicks ass in SEO for his area.

Pat


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Same temple different color ... lol


----------



## mosby (Mar 23, 2012)

Personally, I'm a fan of simplicity. Web visitors are notoriously impatient. Ask yourself, what is the first thing I want to see when I'm looking for a painting contractor? Put that information up front, at the top, and big. I couldn't care less for the fancy trimmings, just give me the info. Although I understand it's fun to look for pretty templates.


----------



## Colour Republic (Aug 20, 2010)

mosby said:


> Personally, I'm a fan of simplicity. Web visitors are notoriously impatient. Ask yourself, what is the first thing I want to see when I'm looking for a painting contractor? Put that information up front, at the top, and big. I couldn't care less for the fancy trimmings, just give me the info. Although I understand it's fun to look for pretty templates.


You can have both:yes:


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Colour Republic said:


> You can have both:yes:


Thats what I want simple yet effective...With a little bling..:thumbup: The change hopefully will be this week...


----------



## Housepaintersottawa (Feb 5, 2012)

try wordpress themes, they are easy to use.


----------



## HQP2005 (Feb 14, 2012)

LOL :lol:

Take a look at my Site


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

ive seen that template way too many times.


----------



## HQP2005 (Feb 14, 2012)

StripandCaulk said:


> ive seen that template way too many times.


It may not be original, but as long as we're not all in the same city I dont think its really an issue


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

lol, that was more my sad attempt at humor i guess HQP. Before comming on this thread and seeing it three times..i had seen it used twice by friends to build their sites.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Have a look now, Its up but still have to do some tweaking...


----------

